# Easton Genesis arrow question



## mboustany (Nov 30, 2015)

I am fairly new to archery, but have been reading and learning lots. I think I have a basic understanding of arrow spine and nomenclature. A little while back I got a light weight recurve for my 11 year old daughter. I thought why not get her Genesis arrows, hey they are the only NASP approved arrows right, can't go wrong there, right? Wrong. Boy are they stiff arrows. They are 1820 arrows. They fly better out of my 40# recurve with my 28 inch draw then her 20# especially with her 24 inch draw. So I was wondering if anyone knows why Easton markets such a stiff arrow for youth bows, and why the NASP uses that arrow, especially when the Genesis bow (The NASP bow) has a max draw weight of only 30#?


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

Lighter aluminum arrows aren't as durable. A 20 thousandths wall thickness will be durable enough to withstand the abuse a bunch of kids will give them. If you gave them properly spined arrows for that bow, they would all be bent the first time shot and pulled out of the targets. They really aren't worried about them shooting lights out as much as they are just shooting. Either way, I've seen some kids flat pound the bullseye with those way overspined arrows.


----------



## mboustany (Nov 30, 2015)

Ahhhh. Great point about durability. Thanks.


----------



## KYBowhunter (Nov 22, 2005)

To make it worse the Genesis actually maxes out at 20#s. That said for what they are doing at the distance they are shooting the arrows perform just fine. I've seen kids put all 5 touching each other in the center from 15 meters.


----------



## mboustany (Nov 30, 2015)

KYBowhunter said:


> I've seen kids put all 5 touching each other in the center from 15 meters.


 Goes to show how you can overcome really badly tuned bow and arrows with lots of practice, eh.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

m - 

The Genesis arrows are 1820s and spine to about 50#. They were designed to be shot from the Genesis bow, which is cut pretty far past centershot which is why they can shoot well from that bow with little work. Yes, the goal was durability, but Trying to make them work from a recurve of the same weight will be problematic. Just a case of trying to make some thing work that was never intended too.

Viepr1 out.


----------



## sjt85 (Sep 2, 2014)

Why not pick up some Easton Jazz arrows and see how they hold up? I bet you'd be surprised...


----------

